# JDom + UnknownHostException:



## Meenzer (27. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ich benutze JDom zum Auslesen eines XML Files. Das Problem ist, dass in dem XML File eine DTD - URL angegeben ist. Dadurch bekomme, wenn ich offline bin, bei den Zeilen 

```
SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
Document doc = builder.build( xmlFile );
```
eine UnknownHostException. Ist ja eigentlich auch logisch. 
Kann ich dann das aber irgendwie umgehen. Oder muss ich die DTD mir lokal speicher und das XML File neu verlinken. Was ich aber eigentlich nicht möchte?

Gruß Meenzer[/code]


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Jun 2005)

http://www.jdom.org/docs/faq.html#a0350


----------



## Meenzer (27. Jun 2005)

Danke, ich hatte mich da auch schon umgesehen, aber habe es wohl überlesen. Auf jeden Fall funzt jetzt.

Gruß Meenzer


----------

